
China threatened to make life tough for Google if Trump keeps up his criticism - jgrahamc
http://uk.businessinsider.com/china-will-make-life-difficult-for-google-if-trump-keeps-up-criticism-2017-4?r=US&IR=T
======
Safety1stClyde
So Google has to blackmail Trump? If Google had that much influence, surely
Trump wouldn't have even won the election.

